# Smokin it model 2 or 2d?



## shhhmokin (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm looking at smokin-it model 2 and 2d. I considered the model 1 as well. Is it worth it to get the 2d for the price? Is the built in digital thermometer worth the extra price? I have a great thermometer now that I can insert and set it to the temp I want. Thoughts?


----------



## old sarge (Nov 29, 2016)

The D models are more than a thermometer equipped smoker. The units come with an integrated digital controller built by Auber. It controls the smoker temperature with a. Ut in probe. You can program the unit to cook at a specific temp for a specific period of time. You can also set it to a keep warm temp after the cook time expires. The unit also comes with a meat probe for cooking to a specific internal temp. Once thT temp is reached you can have the controller move the smoker temp to a keep warm cycle. So yes, getting a D model is worth the money. But you can get the analog smoker and add an Auber controller later on although it will not be integr to the smoker as it will sit seperstely on the smoker.


----------

